# Exchanging Sheraton Vistana



## tabbie61 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been given a TS at Sheraton Vistana week 19. We are in the process of having the deed and RCI membership transferred to my name. My question is what are the chances of getting a week in June or July 2008 in Orlando or Hawaii. My week has not been deposited yet, still waiting on the deed…

TIA

*{edited to add: This unit is in the "Palm" phase of the resort which isn't part of SVN /Bill4728}*


----------



## Transit (Dec 29, 2007)

June or July in Orlando is very possible However Hawaii will be extreamly diffiicult.


----------



## tabbie61 (Dec 29, 2007)

I forgot to add that it is a 2 bedroom / 2 bath - although I'm unsure what section it is in…thank you for your reply!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to TUG!  Since this is a Starwood Resort, I moved your post to the Starwood board, where you will get help from the experts!

Did the first owner buy the property from the developer?

If so, you may have the ability to exchange you TS within the Starwood system, and Starwood has a resort on Maui and one on Kauai.  However, you probably will not be able to trade for a 2 bdm., but you probably can trade for a 1 bdm.  (The Hawaii properties usually have a higher exchange value - and require more Staroptions than you probably have.)

If you do have Staroptions, you will want to consider a Staroption exchange, instead of depositing it with RCI.  The Starwood Hawaiian properties are new and are two of the nicest TS resorts in the islands.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 1, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Welcome to TUG!  Since this is a Starwood Resort, I moved your post to the Starwood board, where you will get help from the experts!
> 
> Did the first owner buy the property from the developer?
> 
> ...


...and....

Even if the original owner didn't buy from the developer, you can still join II - Interval International instead of RCI and trade into other Starwood resorts using the Starwood preference. There is no Starwood preference with RCI and most resorts are now depositing with II.
What this does is give 'trade preference' to other Starwood owners for 3 days before any other TS owners can exchange into a Starwood/Westin/Sheraton unit that is deposited. So if there are Hawaii or Harborside at Atlantis or Westins deposited into the exchange company, you will have 'first choice' of these units.
The best way to 'grab' one of these units is by putting in an ongoing search using your unit as you never know when Starwood will deposit the units.
Many times you will see a 'bulk deposit' - a large number of units for one specific resort covering many dates - deposited at once into II.

That being said - summer Hawaii could be difficult even with the Starwood Preference - not many summer weeks get deposited. For Hawaii, you might want to consider another time of year.
Orlando is doable any time thru II - but they have a regional block which doesn't allow u to trade a unit from the same area back into that area. There could be an exception for trade back into your home resort, you would have to check with II.


----------



## tabbie61 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, the owner did buy from the developer back in the '80's I believe. The are so many questions I know I need to ask her, but it is a co-worker and she has been off for the holidays. She sent out an email offering to give her ownership to the first responder with only a $50.00 transfer fee paid to a lawyer that is a customer of our bank that we work for. She is also including RCI membership that expires in 2011 that I will need to transfer to my name. Now I'm wondering if I got in over my head. My husband and I had gone to a timeshare presentation in 2006 at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. We were very interested but not willing to make that decision at the time. Thank you for your reply and additional advice that anyone may have.

Karen


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2008)

Just to clarify my other post -

If the unit is at Sheraton Vistana VILLAGES, it is very likely to be eligible for Starwood exchanges.

If it is at Sheraton Vistana RESORT, it will not be eligible for Starwood exchanges, because that does not transfer with the sale at Sheraton Vistana RESORT.  

However, as other owners have already posted, even without Staroptions, you have several different ways you can do exchanges.  

One more question - do you think you will be visiting your home resort often, or are you mostly interested in exchanging it?  Exchanging is a real possibility, but it is never guaranteed, so it helps if you can be flexible about when and where you exchange.

Keep us posted!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 1, 2008)

if it was purshased in the 80's it has to be sheraton vistana resort, probably not lakes or cascades so then it will not be part of the svn and she will not be able to become part of the svn. 

find out if there is going to be an assessment for renovating the units. you should know upfront if there will be one within the next few years.

svr  in the older section is only with rci, the lakes and cascades are with II.


----------



## tabbie61 (Jan 1, 2008)

It is the Sheraton Vistana Resort, although I'm unsure what section.  Since the kids will still be in school we would need to exchange our week. Would it be better to pay the transfer fee for RCI or is there a better choice? There seems to be a lot of negative feedback regarding RCI.

Also, if I choose to pay the transfer fee to keep the membership until 2011, am I obligated to deposit my week?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 1, 2008)

tabbie61 said:


> It is the Sheraton Vistana Resort, although I'm unsure what section.  Since the kids will still be in school we would need to exchange our week. Would it be better to pay the transfer fee for RCI or is there a better choice? There seems to be a lot of negative feedback regarding RCI.
> 
> Also, if I choose to pay the transfer fee to keep the membership until 2011, am I obligated to deposit my week?



i have used rci 2 times and was very satisfied. just note you will not have a lot of  other starwood properties to trade into. most of the resorts are with II. but there are many other TS's in the world that you could trade into.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 1, 2008)

tabbie61 said:


> It is the Sheraton Vistana Resort, although I'm unsure what section.  Since the kids will still be in school we would need to exchange our week. Would it be better to pay the transfer fee for RCI or is there a better choice? There seems to be a lot of negative feedback regarding RCI.
> 
> Also, if I choose to pay the transfer fee to keep the membership until 2011, am I obligated to deposit my week?


No, you are never obligated to deposit. You can keep the membership and use it to purchase extra vacation time.
As an FYI, RCI will refund the outstanding membership if you decide not to use them.
I have both II and RCI for various TS.....JMHO but I find II more user friendly.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2008)

tabbie61 said:


> Also, if I choose to pay the transfer fee to keep the membership until 2011, am I obligated to deposit my week?



You are never obligated to deposit your week.

But here is another option for you - since you want to go to Hawaii, consider depositing it with Hawaii Timeshare Exchange.  Membership is only $49, and an exchange is only $99.  

They are small and friendly and you can see what they have available online.  They don't get the "big dogs" (Starwood, Marriott, Hyatt, etc.) but they do have a good selection of the mid-range resorts.

Also - you can do request first with them, which means you don't have to deposit your week, until you get the exchange you want.

Go to www.htse.net and put 999 in the top box and htse in the bottom box, to log in as a guest and look around.


----------



## Robert D (Jan 1, 2008)

You might want to get a lot more information before you complete the transfer if it's not too late to do so. I think I would want to know:

-  Section of Vistana where it's located
-  Annual maintenance fee for the unit
-  Fixed or floating week. If fixed, can you use week 19? I'm not sure week 19   is a particularly good week in Orlando and it could be you could rent this   week for less than the annual maintenence fee.
-  Once you know which section it's in, find out if there's a special   assessment going on or projected for refurbishment. Such an assessment could be a couple thousand dollars on a 2BR. I think there's one going on now in the Fountains, Springs, and Lakes sections.

I'd want to know this stuff before accepting the week, even if it's free.


----------



## tabbie61 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's replies….


Section -unknown at this time
Maintenance fee -$682.00
Fixed week - 19 (not the ideal week for us)

I'm hoping if there is not an assessment fee but it looks like there may be. Is that something the owners would already know? I don't want to seem ungrateful but there is so much responsibility that is involved and I don't know anything about the TS world.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2008)

It's not a bad deal, *IF* you can utilize the week every year.  Since you can't take a vacation during week 19, that means you will be exchanging it every year.  Exchanging takes some advance planning (at least a year in advance) and you have to stay on top of it.  Are you a detail oriented person than enjoys planning vacations, or are you more of a last minute get-away kind of person?  For exchanging every year to be successful, you will have to be an advance planner.

Since it's an older resort, you definitely need to find out about any special  assessments.  The owner may know or may not - but that's a good question to ask her.

Did you take a look at Hawaii Timeshare Exchange?  That would be a good option for you.


----------



## tabbie61 (Jan 1, 2008)

In about 3-4 years, week 19 would not be a problem…after the kids are out of school.

I do like to plan our vacations well in advance,  usually about 8 months or so. Once I get the hang of "exchanging" I would probably enjoy it. 

If there are any special assessments, is that a big enough factor to back out of the deal?

I was not able to log in as a guest on the Hawaii site. I received this message:

User name or password incorrect.
Login to begin browsing our listings.
Current members should contact HTSE directly for their log-in information


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 1, 2008)

Tabbie61 - did you put 9999 in the top box (user name) and HTSE in the bottom box (password) and then click LOGIN?  I just tried it and it worked for me.

As far as the special assessment, if there is one, that is kind of a personal decision and a budget decision since it will be added onto your regular maintenance fee and give you a big bill one year.  It will add to the value and enjoyment once you start actually using the week at your home resort, but probably will not increase the exchange value.  

One way you could look at it is a trade-off for the purchase price and closing cost, since you are getting it free.

And week 19 may be a problem even after the kids get out of school - it will also be difficult with college schedules (or are then in college now?) and as the mother of a 19 year old male college student, no way would I leave him home alone for a week while I go on vacation!   Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Robert D (Jan 1, 2008)

If you can find out the section that this TS is in, then it will be easy to determine if there is a special assessment.  Since it's a fixed week, it's not in Lakes or Cascades because they only have floating weeks, but I think most of the other sections are fixed weeks.  I'm pretty sure only Lakes, Fountains and Springs currently have special assessments but this resort is old and many of the other sections are in need of refurishment and might have a special assessment in the not too distant future. We own in Cascades and I'm hoping that we can dodge a refurbishment assessment.


----------



## tabbie61 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found out our unit will be in the Palms, 1st floor. They signed the deed over to us today. I'm not sure what happens next….

You're right about the kids & college, I hadn't thought about that. My son is 16 and daughter is 14. I love Orlando so if I'm able to trade anywhere there I will be happy. I guess this new ownership will "guarantee" we get to take a vacation each year!

I was able to log on to the htse web site today at work. I'll check it out more in depth this evening. 

If anyone has any knowledge about the Palms section I would be interested in learning about it. 

Thanks...


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jan 2, 2008)

congratulations, you will love timesharing.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you get verification from Starwood that all previous fees/assessments have been paid up to date by the previous owner?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 2, 2008)

tabbie61 said:


> If anyone has any knowledge about the Palms section I would be interested in learning about it.
> 
> Thanks...



Congratulations!  

I don't know anything about the Palms Section, but hopefully someone else will.

Also - If you join TUG, you can access the TUG Member's Only Reviews for your resort, which are very helpful.  I just took a quick look and there are over 30 reviews for SVR.

Is the attorney handling the filing of the deed and notification of Starwood?

As far as what will happen next, once Starwood receives the new info. you will get a welcome letter from Starwood (in a mo. to 6 weeks) and then you will be in the system.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 2, 2008)

The palm section of the resort is managed by Starwood but no units in that section are Starwood units ( belong to the Starwood Vacation network)

That said you still have a great resort at a great price. The resort has one of the best deal in timesharing, which is a very low cost option of joining RCI points. For just over $200, you can convert your week to RCI points than easily use it to go to Orlando anytime of year and not just week 19. 

Personally, I'm not a big fan of RCI but getting into RCI points for such a low cost is a great deal. Many TS resorts will try and charge >$3000 for the option of converting to RCI points. 


PS I'm moving this to the florida board since it isn't a SVN TS.


----------



## tabbie61 (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I didn't think to contact Starwood about the previous fees. My co-worker said the fees for this year are due in January. The attorney is filing the deed and notifying Starwood. I am responsible for $50.00 plus any recording fees.

Would it be better to convert to points? It is a 2 bedroom / 2 bath / sleeps 8 on the first floor.

Also, if it's not considered Starwood anymore, would I not be able to trade internally?


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a Starwood timeshare, but only certain Starwood timeshares are part of the internal trading network (SVN). At Vistana Resort, only the Lakes and Cascades sections are part of SVN, and even then only if you buy from the developer. Your options for trading are II, RCI or one of the independent exhcnage companies (SFX, DAE, TPI, etc.). 

Vistana Resort is huge. There are many sections, and the oldest ones are 25 years old. Last year Vistana Resort lost its Gold Crown status with RCI, falling to Silver Crown. Following that, the Lakes, Fountains, Fountains II, Springs and Falls sections all scheduled renovations (and presumably special assessments) for the near future. It would be reasonable to assume that the Palms section will not be far behind. I own in the newest section (Cascades) and I am expecting that we will be hit up within the next 5 years. But like you, I got mine for a steal, so that takes some of the sting out. And it is good for the units to be ugraded-- no one wants them to fall into disrepair. Hopefully after the upgrades, VR may regain the top status it used to have with RCI.


----------



## dryden (Jan 2, 2008)

*special assessments*

when you say this, in what form does that come (one time fee increase, long term maint. fee...)?  does anyone know if the lakes have undergone process?


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 3, 2008)

I made a reservation today at lakes for 2008. They said the renovations will be complete in Feb of 2008. The 2nd installment for the assessment was due today. Both assessments were a little over $500.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 3, 2008)

We purchased resale, a two bedroom unit in the Cascades section. We will be vacationing there for the first time this March.  I have already reserved the unit, but if I call ahead is there any chance I can be relocated to a newly refurbished unit in the Lakes?  Sue


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 3, 2008)

susgar said:


> We purchased resale, a two bedroom unit in the Cascades section. We will be vacationing there for the first time this March.  I have already reserved the unit, but if I call ahead is there any chance I can be relocated to a newly refurbished unit in the Lakes?  Sue


I would give a call as soon as possible to make the request. If they have the week available I don't see why they would not make the switch...but be sure to mention that you want a newly renovated unit in the event that they do not finish by February. If it is not available the Cascades are not that old. It should still be a wonderful experience there. Let us know how you make out.
Good Luck.


----------

